# Penalty for lead shot? wasn't hunting waterfowl, a little help?



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I never could figure out where you were. I just want to know.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

WillA said:


> Thanks, called him.
> I was reading about this and its a misdemeanor?!?
> its not just a traffic ticket, this type of thing could effect my job and the rest of my life. Such ********. I don't think I will ever hunt or fish in this state again, its just not worth it.


All fish and game violations are misdemeanors, typically max 500.00 fine and/or 90 days in jail. Some have higher penalties and the penalties go up with multiple violations.


----------



## WillA (Sep 12, 2018)

brookie1 said:


> All fish and game violations are misdemeanors, typically max 500.00 fine and/or 90 days in jail. Some have higher penalties and the penalties go up with multiple violations.


anybody know, do the DNR guys wear body cameras? I hope he was wearing a body camera.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

WillA said:


> anybody know, do the DNR guys wear body cameras? I hope he was wearing a body camera.


They might, I don't know. You can request an FOIA or have your lawyer do it. I have a body cam but I haven't needed to turn it on when hunting or fishing, yet. Not a bad idea to have in todays world. The lawyer you contacted is the one I keep the number for in case I need a lawyer, as do many others on the MGO website. You are probably going to have to pony up some money to see what can be done. The facts as I understand it are that you were charged with hunting waterfowl with lead shot, however those rounds were in a bag in your vehicle and not on your person while hunting. I'm no lawyer but that seems suspect to me.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you really feel this ticket is BS, talk to his supervisor. I would before paying a mouthpiece. This guy might be one of those “bust you’re own mother types” and he knows it. That BB thing ......


----------



## WillA (Sep 12, 2018)

Shoeman said:


> If you really feel this ticket is BS, talk to his supervisor. I would before paying a mouthpiece. This guy might be one of those “bust you’re own mother types” and he knows it. That BB thing ......


The other thing about the BB shot, I had mostly BB shot that was steel, but the stuff he took from my car that was lead was size 6 or 7 target loads for skeet shooting,... 6 rounds with a rubber band around them in the bottom of a bag...


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> That BB thing ......


I don't think there is a restriction on shot size for small game as long as it is not buckshot, but if I am not mistaken I have heard of #4 buck for coyote hunting with dogs and predator calling for fox, which is small game. Waterfowl loads use to be up to Fs which is bigger than Ts or Bs. If I am not mistaken #4 buckshot is the smallest you can go for deer. #2 bird shot is the largest you can go for turkey. I knew a guy back in the 70s that used 12 ga 3" BBs for pheasant, he never really peppered a bird.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WillA said:


> The other thing about the BB shot, I had mostly BB shot that was steel, but the stuff he took from my car that was lead was size 6 or 7 target loads for skeet shooting,... 6 rounds with a rubber band around them in the bottom of a bag...


In my estimation, this is where he got the idea that you were hunting waterfowl. Besides have steel shot used for waterfowl, you handed the CO your waterfowl license. Most people would probably assume that meant you were hunting waterfowl. Maybe he was going to ask you what you were hunting but didn’t bother when you gave him the waterfowl licens. 
He still had no business going through anything in the vehicle. It is not a violation to have lead shot in the vehicle.


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

I don't see how the CO and prosecutor can prove he had lead shot. The OP said the ticket shows nothing was confiscated...


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Petronius said:


> In my estimation, this is where he got the idea that you were hunting waterfowl. Besides have steel shot used for waterfowl, you handed the CO your waterfowl license. Most people would probably assume that meant you were hunting waterfowl. Maybe he was going to ask you what you were hunting but didn’t bother when you gave him the waterfowl licens.
> He still had no business going through anything in the vehicle. It is not a violation to have lead shot in the vehicle.


My waterfowl license is the same as my base. On the same sticker.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Can't tell where you were hunting,but if you were at Pointe Mouillee, You were hunting with over sized shot. The max size shot is #1. I don't know what other area rules are, so you might want to check in on this.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

WillA said:


> Dammit. how to I even find a lawyer?


I'd fight it - as you already discovered, it is a misdemeanor violation. Being charged with a migratory bird hunting violation, don't be surprised if you get threatened with a federal charge as well when you go to contest the citation. That may be an angle they pursue to get you to plea and pay The Man.

Sounds like you already contacted the lawyer I would go to.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

WillA said:


> The other thing about the BB shot, I had mostly BB shot that was steel, but the stuff he took from my car that was lead was size 6 or 7 target loads for skeet shooting,... 6 rounds with a rubber band around them in the bottom of a bag...


The size 6 or 7 lead shot is what you should have been using for squirrels.

What "stuff" did you put in your car? Where did you say you were hunting?

Just kidding, don't answer these questions. If Jim didn't tell you to quit talking about this, I will...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Worse than using BB for squirrel... who uses 7 1/2 for waterfowl?

Did the CO think he saw the lead being put in the bag when the gun was being unloaded or something?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

OnHoPr said:


> #2 bird shot is the largest you can go for turkey.


I thought largest for turkey was #4... am I wrong?


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Possible, I haven't turkey hunted in 5 years. Maybe senility creeping on.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems way longer than that since it was changed


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Possible, I use 7s in hevishot and 5s and 8s in lead.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> I thought largest for turkey was #4... am I wrong?


Correct!!!! 

All I use is #6. Way more shot than in a load of #4's. They are just as dead with 6's as with 4's


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

multibeard said:


> Correct!!!!
> 
> All I use is #6. Way more shot than in a load of #4's. They are just as dead with 6's as with 4's


We've got a bunch of old 2's lying around. They're pretty dusty...

Never considered 6 for turkey. More pellets sure. But how is the range?


----------

